# Sunglow x Murphy Patternless?



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

Going to be breeding my male Sunglow (Tremper Albino Super Hypo Tangerine) to my female Murphy Patternless, and I need help on how I would lay out the punnett square to figure out what offspring I would produce. 

I understand that Murphy Patternless is a recessive gene, and that the Hypo is a dominant, but am unsure of the rest and would be grateful of any help given, thankyou


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino super hypo X Patternless =

Normal HET Talbino,Patternless.
Hypo HET Talbino,Patternless.

Hypo offspring may mature into Super hypo.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

click this link which will fill in the genotypes for you, then scroll down to the bottom 'Generate Punnett Square' button and click it.

If the hypo is homozygous:
http://iansvivarium.com/punnett/?p=a^a/a^a H^H/H^H m^+/m^+&m=a^+/a^+ H^+/H^+ m^m/m^m

If the hypo is heterozygous:
http://iansvivarium.com/punnett/?p=a^a/a^a H^+/H^H m^+/m^+&m=a^+/a^+ H^+/H^+ m^m/m^m


----------

